# DNP LD50 in relation to ambient temperature



## lilguy23 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have studied DNP for a long time before actually deciding to jump in and use it myself but, every guide that I see mentions that the ld50 (theoretical) in humans is between 30-34mg/kg and that number seems to be set in stone. Meanwhile, I have read studies that have shown that acute administration of as little as 20mg/kg being lethal in humans.

I remember reading a rodent study that has shown that room temperature plays a significant part in DNPs LD50. The study acknowledges that the LD50 of DNP on mice is about 35mg/kg but drops down to as little as 5mg/kg as the ambient room temperature rises.

Information doesn't kill and I haven't seen any forums with this info. 

Moral of the story don't be stupid and think your safe because your taking it below the 30mg/kg "threshold".


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 24, 2014)

I weigh 122kg

35mg per kg for me is 4.2 grams. 

At what temperature was it at 5mg/kg?

DNP is not as dangerous as some make it out to be. The caveat is you need to control the variables. Be smart and don't run it in the summer where dehydration can happen quickly. And don't touch alcohol or drugs that interfere with the bodies ability to regulate its temperature or dull the mind and senses.


----------



## lilguy23 (Jan 24, 2014)

I believe that it was at 39c or 102f basically temps that no sane person would run it at anyway.
I just mention it because shows that the actual ld50 is variable with the temperatures they are exposed to.

Some people may think that using it at a low dose during the summer wouldn't be a bad idea because it was very tolerable during cooler weather when in reality it may be suicidal. And, just because the ac is running at home or the office doesn't mean its safe to go outside.

I'm not anti DNP as I've stated I use it myself. I'm just pointing out some info for those looking for it.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 27, 2014)

What was the cause of death in the research subjects?
Was it actually acute poisoning, dehydration or did they just plain cook to death?

Do you have any links to these studies?


----------

